# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Ακάρεα σε budgie??

## ChristinaTFSI

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Έχω ένα budgie που εχει ακαρεα στο ράμφος και στα ποδια και το πήγα σε πτηνιατρο. Μου έδωσε το acaricine spot on και έβαλα όπως μου είπε 2 σταγόνες την πρώτη εβδομαδα. Μετα πέρασε μια εβδομάδα χωρίς να της βαλω τίποτα και τωρα θα της βαλω και τρίτη σταγονα σε λίγες μέρες, αλλά βελτιωση δεν βλέπω. Μήπως μπορώ να της βαλω μια σταγόνα και σημερα η θα πάθει κατι? Η να της βαλω στο ράμφος τουλάχιστον το podagrine της tafarm να την βοηθήσει? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Χριστίνα γεια σου. Το φαρμακό δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα διαβασα ότι είναι για ακάρεα της τραχείας για ακαραία του αναπνευστικού δηλαδη και όχι για ακάρεα τα δερματικά και του ραμφους που δημιουργούν scally face κτλ.

Μπορεις να δεις τι ακριβως γραφει το κουτι για να είμαστε σιγουροι?

Επισής χρειαζεται να βάλεις φωτογραφίες απο το πουλάκι.

----------


## xrisam

Ξεχασα να σου γράψω ότι σε περιπτώσεις με ακάρεα στο ράμφος βάζουμε αλοιφή Bogena Epithol της beaphar. Βάλε μικρή ποσότητα στα δάκτυλά σου, δούλεψε τη καλά και έπειτα κάνε απαλό μασάζ για λίγο στο ράμφος του παπαγάλου. 

Πολύ όμως  μη φράξεις τα ρουθούνια και μη λερώσεις τα φτερά. Μόνο γύρω γύρω. 

Μία επάλειψη για έξι μέρες είναι αρκετή, αν δεν είναι προχωρημένο στάδιο. Έπειτα να βάζεις για τους επόμενους μήνες προληπτικά μία φορά το μήνα αν θέλεις, δεν είναι απαραίτητο. 

Προσοχή όλο αυτό το διάστημα με τη καθαριότητα του κλουβιού, των πατήθρων και των αξεσουάρ.

Αν δεν έχεις, ίσως και η βαζελίνη μπορεί να βοηθήσει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Χριστίνα γεια σου. Το φαρμακό δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα διαβασα ότι είναι για ακάρεα της τραχείας για ακαραία του αναπνευστικού δηλαδη και όχι για ακάρεα τα δερματικά και του ραμφους που δημιουργούν scally face κτλ.
> 
> Μπορεις να δεις τι ακριβως γραφει το κουτι για να είμαστε σιγουροι?
> 
> Επισής χρειαζεται να βάλεις φωτογραφίες απο το πουλάκι.


Ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση! Ναι πράγματι το φάρμακο γράφει για αντιμετώπιση της αναπνευστικής ακαριασης και πιστεύω ότι μου το έδωσε γιατί το budgie μου κουνούσε την ουρά της πάνω κάτω και αρα είχε κάτι στο αναπνευστικό και μου είπε είναι ακαρεα.

Τώρα εγώ πριν να πάω στον γιατρό στα αρχικά στάδια έβαλα στα ποδια της βαζελίνη και πιστεύω πως αυτό την βοήθησε. Epithol δεν έχω εχω μόνο podagrine εχω που είναι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο πιστεύω. Βαζελίνη μπορω να βαλω και στο ράμφος? Γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι είναι ισχυρό εντομοκτόνο κτλ 

Αν θέλεις βάζω και φωτογραφία αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι scally face σε οχι και τόσο προχωρημένη κατάσταση απλά έχει πάει και στα ρουθούνια της και μου φαίνεται παράξενο.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Πρώτη φορα το ακούω για την βαζελινη αυτο. :Confused0013: 

Στην ουσία παθαίνουν ασφυξία τα ακάρεα και ψωφάνε.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Πρώτη φορα το ακούω για την βαζελινη αυτο.
> 
> Στην ουσία παθαίνουν ασφυξία τα ακάρεα και ψωφάνε.


Ωραία τότε Θα δοκιμασω να της βαλω λίγη βαζελίνη στο ράμφος της το βραδάκι πριν να κοιμηθεί και ελπίζω να γίνει καλύτερα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά!

----------


## Labirikos

Να βάλεις podagrine αφού έχεις αυτό.Νομίζω κάνει και στο ράμφος.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Να βάλεις podagrine αφού έχεις αυτό.Νομίζω κάνει και στο ράμφος.


Έβαλα χθες λίγη βαζελίνη και σημερα θα βαλω podagrine

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

